# You Can Fix That...Right?



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

..."there might be a small 'nick' behind one eye"...

A small 'nick' huh? 
This is on a moster buck from Saskatchewan, his biggest buck so far.
Thanks a lot Mr. Outfitter! 
Grrrr...


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Dont you just love how they say that" What, you can sew that up" when it looks like they caped them out with a axe! I like the ole "I shot it in the neck but it shouldnt show" right? NO not at all a 7mm doesnt do much to the cape! 

Good luck Mitch!

Mark


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Ouch! thats going to leave a mark. Been there done that, good luck.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

don't you just love those kind of guys


----------



## Shiney (Jan 18, 2011)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ..."there might "...
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2890&pictureid=25768


 
I think its funny that he used the word "MIGHT" ...LOL

Hope it repairs well.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

im so sorry mitch, ut i laughed out loud so hard at this... i read the post, then scrolled down to see the pick and burst out laughing... not at you of course but they situation and the explanation from the hunter... i love this business. the clients make it worth while.


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey, that's why you are a professional and they pay you the BIG bucks!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Cake walk, it is all there, just put it together.


----------

